# How to upload photos



## ellasmoth (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to upload pics but i failed again and again,what should i do?Anyone who can help me?Thanks!


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 2, 2015)

Your pics are probably too big. When you upload an attachment. scroll to the bottom of the upload window and you will see the size limitations for the various file types. 

View attachment pics.jpg


----------



## ellasmoth (Jun 2, 2015)

Really?Ill try again,thanks!


----------

